# Taliaferro County Roll Call 2010



## j_seph

Well we ended the 2009 season with a 9 pointer, an 8 pointer and 4 does. Looks like we are going to have to recruit a couple or 3 members again this year. We had one member who closed the distance several times on a good buck but he always seemed to come in just after shooting light. Out of the 3 weekends I got to hunt down there I probally seen around 20-25 deer.

Time to start making plans and getting ready for the next season, in a month anyway


----------



## TIMSCHC

we ended with 2 nice 8 pointers and several does. we need 4 members for 2010. in taliaferro county. i showed land today hope to get 2 or 3 members from that also put out feeders and 200lbs of mineral salt


----------



## Ace1313

We killed two does.  Not a lot of deer seen on the farm this year probably due to acorns and plenty of water.  We did not hunt down there very hard this year.  Hopefully, this year will be better for the gang down there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We killed 4 bucks (3 real nice mature trophies) and 3 does.

Deer sightings were rare after Thanksgiving!

We will be back after them this fall.

The big 10 and the big 8 were not killed and will be bigger in '10


----------



## buck1357024

*first one hope not the last*

first one hope not the last.  new to calling


----------



## mschw04

Where can I get some lime for my foodplots?  The place in Washington no longer has a buggy for lime.  Madison has a buggy for lime, but that is 40 miles each way.  I want about 4 tons and there is no way I want to hand spread that much!  

What is everyone else doing for lime?


----------



## Ace1313

Possibly over in Sparta.  I have not been down in awhile but I will ask my buddy about were he thinks you can find some.  Another option is to use chicken litter.  The only problem with litter to me is that you have to spray the weeds out of it.


----------



## mschw04

Hill Farm Supply
12700 Augusta Highway
Sparta, GA 31087-2369
(706) 444-6320

I talked to them and they have a lime truck and they will work on foodplots.  8 ton capacity.  Prices quoted to me for delivery (and spreading) were ~$280 for a half load and ~$500 for a full load - depending on mileage.

It's going to be a long time before the ground is solid enough to carry that big of a truck.


----------



## Ace1313

Headed down there this weekend.  Going to look for some sheds and just knock around a little.  May even rabbit hunt with the 22 just to do something fun.  I am so pumped right now.


----------



## Ace1313

No sheds found but the food plots have been hammered.  We put out several minerals sites and cameras up hopefully we will catch a buck trying to replace his minerals .


----------



## mschw04

Trailcam pics tell me that it is too early for shed hunting!  Lots of headgear caught on film.  Maybe another week or so.


----------



## Ace1313

Well the cameras proved that our big 8 made it! He was 3 this year and we have never gotten a daylight picture of this deer.  We have pictures dating back to when he was 2.  We also had another decent 8 that was broke up on camera as well.


----------



## wooda008

*Big 8*

Here is that big 8 and the broke off deer. Doesn't sound like the deer were hammered too hard this year in C-ville, maybe next year will be exciting.


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from several days down on the the farm.  There is still a good bit of sign about.  The cameras have showed the 11 pt from this year making it and several other bucks we have not seen since this summer.  2010 looks like it will be promising.  We have yet to have a longbeard on camera just a trio of jakes and a pile of hens.


----------



## j_seph

Nice to know, told you I seen big boys tracks over there that Saturday. Lets see the 11 pointer


----------



## Ace1313

Here is the 11pt with the broke up 8.  We also have pictures of a wide 6pt and another smaller 8 pt.


----------



## j_seph

Should b a good un this year


----------



## wooda008

Definately a couple of prospects for Fall 2010.  It will be very interesting to see how all these deer grow this year. We have some good mineral spots going and are planning on planting heavy summer plots with corn and soybeans again.  Probably will try to plant some peas in one or two spots for bow season then will keep some nice green spots for next winter of course.

I feel like our plots are keeping deer year-round and therefore worth the effort.  Hopefully we can get one or two of these nice deer down next year!

P.S. Why are our deer so darn nocturnal!?!?!?  I've only seen a decent buck on camera in the daytime a few times. I am becoming more and more convinced that these deer are harder to kill than in a lot of other areas!


----------



## Ace1313

Though I would post a picture of the big 8 from last winter to show everyone how much he added this past year.  I am hoping the other deer can make the size jump he did.  The second picture may be the broken 8 from this year they seem to hang pretty close to each other from the pictures we have gotten the last two years.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hope they wander over to my place


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff Phillips said:


> Hope they wander over to my place



If I remember correctly you had a couple that made it thru the season that are pretty impressive.  I think that these bucks will either die of old age or someone will have to get really lucky.  I am thinking Joe and his gang have a better shot at them I think they relocated to there place during the season.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> If I remember correctly you had a couple that made it thru the season that are pretty impressive. I think that these bucks will either die of old age or someone will have to get really lucky. I am thinking Joe and his gang have a better shot at them I think they relocated to there place during the season.


 Only one that migrated our way was the one I shot


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

Ace, we must hunt pretty close together, cause we got two of the same bucks on camera. I'm 110% positive they're the same.


----------



## j_seph

taliaferrohardwood said:


> Ace, we must hunt pretty close together, cause we got two of the same bucks on camera. I'm 110% positive they're the same.


 Where are you hunting cause Ace's land and mine join. Let's see your picture


----------



## Ace1313

Let's seem them pictures.  These deer hung around until Bow Season and disappeared but my guys did not hunt a lot down there this year.  I only hunted twice for about 7 days on my place and shot my does and seen only one buck.


----------



## taliaferrohardwood

I'll get em posted in the next day so. Its another member in the club who has the pics.


----------



## mschw04

I'm going out this weekend.  Getting 100 quail to train the dog with.  Should be fun!  

Good luck turkey hunters!


----------



## buck1357024

*the pic's*

here's the pic's hardwood was talking about


----------



## j_seph

Amazing, I guess this is proof as to how much deer travel. Did ya'll ever see the 11 in or the other one during daylight hours?


----------



## Ace1313

Great pictures! We wondered where they went.  Where are yall located just an idea so I can figure how far they moved.  I will be at the farm for a little turkey hunting this weekend probably Sat. evening.


----------



## buck1357024

just the 11 in the daylight on camera


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Went down today to turkey hunt. Didn't hear a bird and there is not a single track on our place. Heard 1 shot way off just after flydown time.

Son in law shot the biggest yote I have ever seen. He popped up out of a creek when I started calling in a new spot. Josh fed him a 3" load of #5's through an extra full. There was a mostly eaten, freshly killed buttonhead in the creek


----------



## Ace1313

I saw seven deer Saturday evening feeding in the food plots.  I heard on gobble and seen probably 8 different hens.  I also saw the big gobbler when I was driving to a different spot.  Hopefully, my bro will put the sweet picture we got the other day up


----------



## Ace1313

Killed a 2 year old gobbler yesterday morning about 740 in the morning. Did not weigh him but had 8 in beard and 7/8 spurs. Call in another Friday mid morning he hung up strutting at 75 yds. He was a true trophy bird. I also saw 12 deer Friday all day.


----------



## Ace1313

Leaving birds is the hardest thing I have ever done.  I had to load up and come back to work yesterday.  I hunted the morning and had birds all over me just could not get the big strutter to commit.  I heard at least three birds on the roost and ground yesterday morning I hope my brother bust one of those birds.


----------



## Ace1313

*Pictures of this Weekend*

Here are a few photos of my turkey.  He had a rotted beard but the longest hair still measured 8 inches.


----------



## j_seph

Glad you didn't put my picture up here!


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from another great weekend at the farm.  The birds gobbled a little this past weekend but the weather had them scattered.  We did see a couple of longbeards but none worked close enough for a shot.  I did have three jakes in gun range but passed them.  It rain pretty good Sat. night and the creeks and lake are full.  Looking forward to trying to get them again next weekend.  The fish were biting pretty good as well.


----------



## Ace1313

No luck this past weekend.  I only heard one bird and he was way off the property.  The yotes have moved in pretty thick over on my place.  I heard them every morning when I should have heard a long beard.  I saw only one bird all weekend and it was a jake.  Did see one deer as well.


----------



## MTEMPLES77

*Near crawfordville*

Do any of yall hunt near margrett grove rd? Im trying to find somewhere to park 2 campers for 2  months june & july for alittle money. The timber company wants to charge us a arm and leg to leave them there and its 2 1/2 hours to pull them home. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## j_seph

You just wanting to leave them or camp in em


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Just leave them there all we would need is an grassy spot no power or anything.


----------



## Ace1313

Going to the farm this weekend and hopefully will get most of the plots plowed and sprayed so my bro can go back and plant.  Will be there all weekend if anyone is in town.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I was down Saturday.

Mowed camp, cleaned the camp, stripped the beds, put out some feed, and refreshed a mineral lick.

The Durrana is knee deep on our place with tons of blooms!

Saw a doe and this years fawn. That fawn was at least 6 or 8 weeks old! Born awfully early for that area!


----------



## Ace1313

Wound up seeing a couple of deer and even got one on camera after leaving it out for two days.  Looks to be a pretty good buck for next season.  We got the plots all plowed now we just have to spray and plant them this coming week.  Corn and soybeans are going into the ground.


----------



## wooda008

Headin out tonight to spray... I HOPE! the way that luck has been going it will take a miracle to get the sprayer to cooperate.  If it does then we will plant corn and soys next weekend then we will have some great summer plots to keep deer around.


----------



## Ace1313

Got everything sprayed and it was not an easy job.  Thanks lil bro for putting in the hard work when I was feeling ill.  We did see 9 deer on the evening ride around the area.  The bucks are really starting to put on some horns now.


----------



## Ace1313

Everything got planted with beans and corn.  Got rain down there too at the tune of 1.45 in.  Did see a few deer on the evening ride around including one buck in velvet.  We had quite a few pictures of the bucks growing hard to tell what they are going to be yet but some really nice growth so far.


----------



## Ace1313

Antlers are amazing! In two weeks since I pulled the camera the deer have really jumped in size. Looks like there are at least three bucks over 3 1/2. I will try to post some pictures. Anyone else getting any pictures of anything nice?


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> Antlers are amazing! In two weeks since I pulled the camera the deer have really jumped in size. Looks like there are at least three bucks over 3 1/2. I will try to post some pictures. Anyone else getting any pictures of anything nice?


 post useless w/o pics


----------



## Ace1313

Sorry about the pictures I have been out of the country. I will have to get my brother to post a couple he has the memory cards. I am going down next week to look everything over and pull cards again.


----------



## Ace1313

I am headed down this weekend. Anyone else going to be around? I will see if my brother to put up the recent pictures.


----------



## The Buggman

Please post some pics...looking forward to seeing some nice deer this year.
The Buggman


----------



## Ace1313

Well I forgot to post the follow up from my visit down to the farm.  I pull cards from some new cameras we put up and it looks like we have another 3 yr old and two more decent either 2 or 3 yr old deer on cam.  Pumped because it is on the opposite side of the farm from where the bulk of our pictures have come from.  I have noticed most of the does have at least one fawn.  I saw one when I was plowing up a couple of plots.  It ran across the powerline right behind momma.  I also seen three jakes and a long beard as well as a hen and I think she had poults I just could not see them running off.  They also started the plantation cut of about 50 acres of pines on my place.  This is great because it is an area we have not hunted much on the farm and I am trying to develop a little diversity on the farm.  Mainly, trying to get the turkeys and quail a place to live.


----------



## Ace1313

I forgot to add I am getting fed up with Cows.  I know I am next to a dairy farm but geez fix the fence.  Apparently, the farmer does not care his cows wander all over my farm eating my plots and rutting up my fields.  The worst part is it is that it is not one hole how about the entire fence line. Anyone got any suggestions before we start cooking ribeyes?


----------



## Ace1313

The Buggman said:


> Please post some pics...looking forward to seeing some nice deer this year.
> The Buggman



I will try to get my brother to post some pictures of the deer.  He has the computer they are loaded on.  Our management plan of letting the deer get to at least 3 before trying to kill them has seem to pay off with the larger number of nice deer we are seeing on cams.  I think our sex ratio on my farm and area is around 1:1 from camera surveys I have been doing.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> I will try to get my brother to post some pictures of the deer. He has the computer they are loaded on. Our management plan of letting the deer get to at least 3 before trying to kill them has seem to pay off with the larger number of nice deer we are seeing on cams. I think our sex ratio on my farm and area is around 1:1 from camera surveys I have been doing.


 WOW


----------



## Ace1313

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556411.  Here is some pictures we have gotten this summer.


----------



## wooda008

Figured I'd update the Taliaferro Co Roll Call.  I wish I had daytime pics of the big deer but I do have daytime pics of some other decent bucks.

Enjoy


----------



## wooda008

more pics


----------



## The Buggman

Looks like a good place for a stand....thanks for the pics....looking forward to hunting twin bucks...The Buggman


----------



## Ace1313

The deer in the daylight pics will all get at least one more year.  Maybe the 9 pt will get another look he appears older.  The other deer are legit.  I would have a hard time passing the 10 pt knowing he is only 3 and was an 11 pt last year kinda hope he makes one more year to see if he jumps the 20+ inches again.

The genetics are out here to grow big deer.  The biggest thing is allowing them to get at least 3 yrs old and holding firm when a nice buck walks out.  This is going into the 6th year of hunting seasons on my farm and we have really put the feed and minerals to them the last 5 yrs.  If you supplement the deer with both they will jump big time.  

Best of luck and shoot straight.


----------



## j_seph

The Buggman said:


> Looks like a good place for a stand....thanks for the pics....looking forward to hunting twin bucks...The Buggman


 Sure is, that's why I got a box stand there and Kirk has a ladder stand above that


----------



## buck1357024

well said ace


----------



## The Buggman

Went down to the club this weekend...hot, super hot.  The place is grown up...need that bush hog welded Joe N...did not hear back from the neighbor.  I cleaned some of the roads that had some trees fallen over and will bring my lawn mower to cut around the club house again...getting closer!


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Anyone of yall hunt close to margret grove and 278. Beware we went to the club this weekend and found that we had been broken into. Luckily all they got was a big buddy heater.


----------



## mschw04

MTEMPLES77 said:


> Anyone of yall hunt close to margret grove and 278. Beware we went to the club this weekend and found that we had been broken into. Luckily all they got was a big buddy heater.



I hate thieves!!  http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/mad.gif

Sorry to hear that.

East or west of MGR?  

I was out there this weekend.  Helped a buddy put in a food plot.  Need some rain!!


----------



## Ace1313

Sorry to hear about the break in.  A little southern justice would be nice to issue.  Brother was down at the farm and got everything planted today I just hope it is not to early we have gotten by before planting early let hope it happens again.  He said the deer tracks are everywhere and the summer plots are looking hammered.  Cannot wait to opening weekend of bow season for a chance to get in the woods.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

They have shed their velvet and are sparring prior to breaking up


----------



## Ace1313

Wow! I see another Top 10 contender in there.  The wide deer looks old! He may even be on the downhill side looking at the short tines.  Hopefully, he will get lost my way this season.

I will be there on Friday getting ready to kill one on Saturday morning.


----------



## LonePine

Well, its just about that time again.  I'm counting down the hours until I head out to Ace's place this afternoon.  Wanted to wish everybody good luck and hope that everybody has a safe season.  Let's get after em' boys


----------



## Ace1313

First Hunting Report from Wildview Farm:

Opening morning Lance and I (Ace) hunted.  At first light Lance had one of the smaller 8 pts at 40 yds.  He also saw a doe and fawn at about 8:30.  I saw a doe at 7:45 about 80 yds no shot. 

Opening evening Lance, Ace and Wooda008 hunted.  Lance hunted a new stand we put up in the fresh plantation cut had 3 does feed around him for 15 mins all out of range.  We struck out but I did find a small scrape.  

Day 2 Lance and Wooda008 hunted morning no deer seen but Wooda008 had 13 hens and 2 gobbler come under the stand at about 8 this morning.  We did get a little rain down here last night and it had been very, very dry until then.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We got our plots in yesterday and the timing on the rain was perfect! Need a couple of follow up showers later this week too.

No hunting, just work!


----------



## Ace1313

Mowing got done but had a tractor issue.

Wooda008 hunted this evening and did not see any deer.  Looks like a good season brewing.  I think with one more year of great rainfall and minimal doe harvest everyone will be extremely excitied with the future of deer hunting in the county.


----------



## Ace1313

What does everybody think of starting a CO-OP for deer hunting?

I am part of one in S. GA and I really enjoy it.  It is something I have been thinking of for several years now and just curious in the interest that may be out there for this type of program.

Nothing to extreme seeing how most everyone is doing some type of management on there properties and I would not try to impose my beliefs on others or incorporate a fine system.  Just something for all of use to share pictures, stories, food plot ideas and management goals.

I will give you a link to the site for our S. Ga one if you want see what we do there.  PM me for details.


----------



## djackson67

Did Joe get his 8 down here?
I can't view the pics for some reason off the Bowhunting thread.
interesting in seeing it, maybe the type of pic it is and my browser won't support it.


----------



## Ace1313

No, his deer was a Mountain buck from a little place he hunts.


----------



## djackson67

i couldn't see the pics, was just wondering if i was one off your land off the dairy or not.
we ever going to get any rain down there?
i think opening weekend was the last down there. plots are not doing anything.


----------



## Ace1313

Probably will rain again since I am going down this Thursday night.  I am climbing into the stand where we got all the photos from the summer if the wind is right if not I am going into the corn plots to see if they are still feeding in it.


----------



## buck1357024

good luck


----------



## mschw04

Ace - If you can make it rain just by showing up then I will be glad to pitch in some gas money!!

I'm going out for a workday this weekend.  Maybe do a couple sets for coyotes.  Anyone else hunt coyotes?  I've been seeing several on trail cam.  I wonder how many fawns the coyotes kill in a year.


----------



## Ace1313

Well my prediction was right.  Just gotta show up and hunt and here will be rain especially since my hunting time is limited.  But that is ok!  We got plenty of rain before I left on Sunday.

Here is the hunting report.

Friday am hunted a big plot on my land planted in corn and with a winter mix that is trying to make.  Heavy fog rolled in about 845 am had a doe come to the plot at 9 very nervous and just didn't feel like I could take a shot with her like this.  A second deer on the hill deceided to bolt and she went went from the plot.  Saw the same two deer at 930 eating the peas and wheat coming up in the winter mix right in front of the box stand they stayed until 1000 and walked off.

Friday evening hunted a cutover near where we got pictures of the smaller bucks pretty dead until 615 then had four longbeards come out into a plot that I could see about 200 yds away.  At 700 had a doe ease thru the cutover about 80yds feeding on briars.

Saturday morning went back to the cutover and was covered up in turkeys no deer sightings.
Saturday evening got a late start was going to hunt a new stand in the recently cut pines parked the 4 wheeler and walked 30yds and two deer jumped up.  Changed stand locations to the spot where we got the big buck pictures all summer.  Had four hen turkeys feed around me for over an hour.  About an hour before dark I hear something coming down the hill at a good pace.  The ole heart started pumping good, the bow is ready and momma and three baby coons step out.  Well I am still positive because just about every picture we got of the big bucks had coons in them but alas no deer sightings.

Sunday morning hunted the box stand where the deer were feeding on Friday morning.  Did not see one deer.  On the way out of the woods noticed the deer did move because there was fresh tracks in the road and I rode up on two hen turkeys.

Great couple days in the woods and seen some deer.  Good luck fellas as this may be my last hunt until Thanksgiving depending on the football season.  Be safe, shoot straight and be easy on the does, one more year of limited doe harvest will greatly enhance the overall health of our herd and make the season great for sightings.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We were down mostly working, but did get a hunt in Sat. evening.

Jumped a young doe on the way in, had a solid black yote at 40 yards but could not get a shot, and just before dark a basket racked 2 1/2 year old came in on the far side of the plot.

Our plots are struggling and really needed this rain. Looks like there has already been over 3" since yesterday morning. Hope we get some follow up showers down there!


----------



## wooda008

Heading out late tonight!  I'm going to be hunting my bro's land in the morning then thinking about coming over to twin buck and doing some scouting mid-day tomorrow.  Anyone going to be down there?  

I will hunt sunday morning then probably head back home.  I wish I knew where a good acorn tree was falling, maybe I will find something.  I'm going to be on the look out for some scrapes to hang cameras on as well.  

With this cold weather I'm expecting some action- hopefully Taliaferro will provide!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Alot of the acorns that are falling right now seem to be immature or partially rotten. I hope the drought at the end of the growing season didn't damage the whole acorn crop!

Good luck, I'll be hunting/working in Cherokee tomorrow.


----------



## Ace1313

I will let my brother tell the story but not a great weekend for seeing deer on the farm.  I still cannot figure them out and worry about all the time and effort we put in down there for the deer and not see any results.


----------



## BACKOFFG

Report's close to sandy cross rd. anyone have any luck archery


----------



## GarrettD

do any of yall hunt on hillman road or around there? if so have yall been seeing anything


----------



## Ace1313

I hunt between 22 and 278.  The movement has been spotty at best with most of the sightings being in mid to late morning.  We have gotten bucks on TC's using scrapes so far but no daylight movement yet.


----------



## dylankd22

Does, does, and more does for me. My bucks are nocturnel until the rut.


----------



## wooda008

I'm tired of putting in the effort of food plots for nocturnal deer.  That's all I will say.


----------



## BACKOFFG

Whats the News Bud's How are the deer moving getting close to gun season. where's all the hunters at. gust got in will give report as i see whats going on in Canton Ga.


----------



## BACKOFFG

my land off silas mercer rd Hilman rd justs around the corner just got in to my place in Canton ga. i will be there on the weekend will get back with some reports.


----------



## Ace1313

We are not going to hunt my place to hard until the last week of Oct. to the first couple weeks of Nov. after that you guys can have the area to yourselfs.  This is about the only time of year your going to see a nice deer after that you probably won't see another deer until after the season.  Everyone believes they have to shoot every doe they see to help the herd but the herd is in check by my opinion and the yotes are keeping it in check without our help.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> We are not going to hunt my place to hard until the last week of Oct. to the first couple weeks of Nov. after that you guys can have the area to yourselfs. This is about the only time of year your going to see a nice deer after that you probably won't see another deer until after the season. Everyone believes they have to shoot every doe they see to help the herd but the herd is in check by my opinion and the yotes are keeping it in check without our help.


 This is my thinking as well Ace. I have taken of the whole week of Thanksgiving and will probally spend most of it in Lumpkin. Opening day and rut then it's bout over.


----------



## GarrettD

any of yall heading out this weekend? if so are yall goin to wait for a nice one or just shoot a doe or anything else yall see?


----------



## j_seph

Majority of us that are on this thread manage for quality bucks. I'll be in lumpkin county this weekend myself.


----------



## Ace1313

GarrettD said:


> any of yall heading out this weekend? if so are yall goin to wait for a nice one or just shoot a doe or anything else yall see?



If you scroll up you will see the kind of deer I am hunting.  All the deer in the daylight pictures will get at least one more year to grow on my farm.  The deer in the night time pictures are all shooters in my book.  We try to manage the deer to be at least 3.5 before shooting even then we may not shoot them.  

We will probably kill no more than two does as the deer numbers are way down in the area.  The over shooting of does at the begining of the 2000's with severe drought and large numbers of coyotes have kept the overall herd numbers down IMO.  

I will not be hunting my farm at least until Thanksgiving or not at all depending on what our football season turns out like.  Once Dec. rolls around I am headed to a lease I am on in Early County.  I may hunt my place one or twice out of convience but I am not putting any stock on seeing anything I would be willing to shoot in this time frame.  My brother and a couple buddies will be hunting the farm hard during the Rut I hope they bust one of the big one's.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We will be down with a crowd this weekend. I'll post a report on Monday.


----------



## dylankd22

GarrettD said:


> any of yall heading out this weekend? if so are yall goin to wait for a nice one or just shoot a doe or anything else yall see?



Going down this weekemd. I dont shoot small bucks, just how im raised. I wont shoot a doe til after thanksgiving. Im waiting on big boy


----------



## LonePine

Heading out at lunch to Ace's farm for the weekend to get in a few muzzleloader hunts and then I'll pull out the ole rifle on Saturday.  The weather should be good and hopefully this cold front moving in tonight should get them moving.  No small bucks, we're gonna wait on the big boy.  Hopefully we can kill a yote or two as well.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.  I'll post a report on Monday.


----------



## djackson67

Lance45lb said:


> Heading out at lunch to Ace's farm for the weekend to get in a few muzzleloader hunts and then I'll pull out the ole rifle on Saturday.  The weather should be good and hopefully this cold front moving in tonight should get them moving.  No small bucks, we're gonna wait on the big boy.  Hopefully we can kill a yote or two as well.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.  I'll post a report on Monday.



I'll be doing the same, but Buddy hunting with my youngest Boy trying to get his first.
Good luck guys, will check in on Monday.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Good luck to your son!

Post up some pictures of him, with or without a deer!


----------



## wooda008

I will be missing my first gun opener that I can ever remember.  Yall bust a big one!  I should be out weekend of 10-23,24.


----------



## j_seph

Lance, wooda, hopefully our paths will connect this season, cause I always got the foxpro in the truck!


----------



## GarrettD

what all did yall see this weekend? Did anyone see any rut sign. Saw on scrape that looks like its been hit regularly thats about it. I think in about two weeks it will start getting good.

saturday morning- i saw a 4pt and a decent 7pt and a doe. I was thinking about shootin the 7 but never gave me a good shot

Saturday afternoon- nothing except 2 bobcats

Sunday morning- had a buck come out in front of me in the cutover this morning but its so thick i couldnt get a good look at him but looked like a decent deer


----------



## j_seph

Went to Lumpkin Cty may waut a few more weeks before I get down there. Seeing deer where I am so keep at it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We saw some young bucks, does and fawns.

How are everyones acorns?

Ours are real spotty, no white oaks at all!

We desperately need rain!


----------



## djackson67

*shots*

Well, it was very quiet Sat Morning until 8:59, then 12 to 15 shots back to back.
The Dairy scored but not sure what,
Thought i heard several come from Ace's place Both Sat and Sunday.
Guess we'll wait on Lance to report.
Acorns are real sparse.


----------



## Ace1313

Only three deer seen all weekend on my place. 

The shots you heard came from Twin Buck.  Still trying to get a report on what was killed there.

Lance was sitting near the Dairy and heard the shot not sure what it was but said it nearly made him jump out of the stand. 

We have no acorns on my farm so I am not sure what they are doing but by the tracks in the yard they are feeding in the little neck of woods that has a couple of trees next to the house.  

I just hope the Dairy didn't hammer one of the little 8's from this summer if they did well they did but they are deer that need one more year IMO.


----------



## LonePine

Well I pretty much had the place to myself and hunted Friday morning through Sunday morning.  It was a slow weekend with only 3 does seen.  I heard a few shots at first light on Saturday morning than 10 more about 9am.  Just a few shots Saturday night and Sunday morning.  Way less shots heard than on a normal opening weekend.  I'm not sure if thats because the deer weren't moving, there were less hunters in the woods, or people are being more selective on what they shoot.

I think the deer are focused on acorns right now and our place doesn't have alot of hardwoods.  The fresh sign that I did find was leading off the property onto other properties that have hardwoods on them.

When I was running into town on Saturday afternoon I saw a group of 10-12 wild hogs running across a pasture about 2 miles from our place. Overall, I still had a good weekend and always enjoy getting out there.  It will be good once everyone can get on the same schedule and we can get all the guys out there hunting on the same weekend.


----------



## djackson67

are any of the Twin Buck, or Dairy guys on here?


----------



## LonePine

Also, forgot to mention that my buddy's Dad had a bear walk under his stand over in Hancock County.  This was off Hwy 22 about 8 miles from the Taliaferro/Hancock County line


----------



## j_seph

Size Matters said:


> are any of the Twin Buck, or Dairy guys on here?



I am over Twinbuck. We had 3 does killed on our place.


----------



## mschw04

BOLO... We had a dog run out of camp today.  chocolate lab.female.  "ginger".  50 pounds and was wearing a blue collar.  Ran off today about 3 pm.  margaret' s Grove road area.  Not a hunting dog, but a pet.  Left hind leg was injured in past and she limps a little.  Thanks!


----------



## mschw04

Dog was back in camp waiting for us.  Happy ending for Ginger.


----------



## wooda008

I was planning on going to ace's place this weekend but have changed game plans after the reports.  I am going down south to hunt this weekend and hope for something nice.  I have to do family duties over halloween so will be hunting in Cherokee Co. that weekend.  I will be back to crawfordville the weekend of Nov. 6-7 hoping for prime time rut activity.


----------



## j_seph

wooda008 said:


> I was planning on going to ace's place this weekend but have changed game plans after the reports. I am going down south to hunt this weekend and hope for something nice. I have to do family duties over halloween so will be hunting in Cherokee Co. that weekend. I will be back to crawfordville the weekend of Nov. 6-7 hoping for prime time rut activity.


 Sounds like my game plan as well


----------



## LonePine

Anyone headed out this weekend?  I won't be able to make it back out until the 1st weekend of November.  Good luck and report back on what's going on out in the woods.


----------



## GarrettD

well this weekend...saturday morning i saw 5 an had a spike chase a doe by my stand and thats all i saw all weekend.

my dad saw a doe saturday morning an 5 saturday afternoon an nothing this morning.

one of your buddys saw two does an a spike.

very few shot this weekend...think i heard 3 saturday afternoon?

what did eveyone else see?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

VERY few shots around us.

I saw a bunch and passed a couple of youngsters, best was a 2 1/2 year old 9 point that was aggravating some does and trying to pick a fight with a forkhorn

The does are running the buttons off right now, 2 weeks to serious chasing!


----------



## It's Me

Shot my best buck ever Thursday evening!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Congrats on a beautiful buck!

What part of the county?


----------



## It's Me

Jeff Phillips said:


> Congrats on a beautiful buck!
> 
> What part of the county?



Thanks Jeff.  Our lease is in the area south of I-20 and exit 148.


----------



## GarrettD

good job man thats a great deer....and jeff i saw on that thread "the biggest deer you have killed point wise" a deer you posted from taliaffero...when did you kill that? thats a monster


----------



## Jeff Phillips

3 years ago.

19 scoreable points and Kent Kamermeyer scored him at  173 official B&C non-typical.


----------



## It's Me

GarrettD said:


> good job man thats a great deer....and jeff i saw on that thread "the biggest deer you have killed point wise" a deer you posted from taliaffero...when did you kill that? thats a monster



Thanks GarrettD.  We're going to need a few new members for next year, if ya'll hear of anyone looking. It's a super pretty place. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## djackson67

Beautiful Buck Man, Congradts!


----------



## Ace1313

Really great deer!

Looks like my place will be getting a rest for one more weekend then the gang will be back down there after them once Nov. hits.

If we keep finding a way to win I might not get to hunt the farm at all this season.  I wouldn't mind since that means I get a big ring and a chance to play in the national playoffs.  Only three more regular season games left.  I would ask that you guys check out our team at www.wingatebulldogs.com this is the sports page.

Best of luck the next couple of weeks.


----------



## j_seph

Jeff Phillips said:


> 3 years ago.
> 
> 19 scoreable points and Kent Kamermeyer scored him at 173 official B&C non-typical.


Would of been a good one in a couple more years


----------



## hatchrooster

Congrats good deer.


----------



## dylankd22

*.*

Anybody hunt around the sharon area?


----------



## It's Me

Interestingly enough, my taxidermist aged the buck @ 4.5 years old. Based on that he actually had another year or two of solid improvement ahead of him. Perhaps I can find his brother somewhere out there?


----------



## hunter eric

*Hunting Taliaferro Nov 5th, 6th and 7th*

Going down to Tali Nov 5th, 6th and 7th to hunt with a friend on his private land. I live in Dalton. What kind of sign are you seeing? I think the rut or at least the chasing should be going on about that time. What do you guy's, who hunt this area alot, think?


----------



## Ace1313

The will be chasing big time!!!


----------



## hunter eric

GREAT! That's what I was hoping to hear.
The property owner says that the peak / chasing is usually around Nov 2nd - 7th on his land.
He also says that they have been seeing ALOT more Coyotes this year. They have already killed 5 and seen alot more.


----------



## hunter eric

Lance45lb said:


> Also, forgot to mention that my buddy's Dad had a bear walk under his stand over in Hancock County.  This was off Hwy 22 about 8 miles from the Taliaferro/Hancock County line



Was his name Frank??
I know A guy who was also hunting that weekend in Hancock and had a black bear walk under his stand!


----------



## LonePine

hunter eric said:


> Was his name Frank??
> I know A guy who was also hunting that weekend in Hancock and had a black bear walk under his stand!




No, it is a different guy.  Thats pretty crazy that 2 different guys had bears under their stand in a county that isn't supposed to have a bear population.  Dang things are everywhere. 

To answer your earlier question; the 1st weekend of November is usually prime time rut on the property where we have hunted the last 5 years.  They'll hopefull be running wild that weekend.


----------



## j_seph

Just so ya know there were bear tracks also spotted on our place and if I am not mistaken there were also bear seen standing in em at one time!


----------



## LonePine

Thanks a lot Joe, I guess I'll be using a flashlight going to the stand in the morning from now on.  I was walking around and doing some scouting when I was down 2 weekends ago.  I found a rotten stump dug out to get to a bee's nest. First thing that popped in my mind was a bear but I convinced myself there were no bears in our area. It was close to the property line over by your club.


----------



## CivilWolf

Lance45lb said:


> No, it is a different guy.  Thats pretty crazy that 2 different guys had bears under their stand in a county that isn't supposed to have a bear population.  Dang things are everywhere.
> 
> To answer your earlier question; the 1st weekend of November is usually prime time rut on the property where we have hunted the last 5 years.  They'll hopefull be running wild that weekend.



I know this sounds crazy, but I had a bear walk right under me on Saturday.  It was off Hwy 22 about 8 miles south of I-20 right on the Taliaferro/Hancock County line.


----------



## wooda008

I am starting to think about finding a way down to the farm this weekend.  May go out early on Sunday for the morning and evening hunt if nothing else.  I'm hoping to catch one of the deer we had on camera during summer before they all disappear roaming other lands looking for does.

Last year, 2 deer we had on camera all summer dissappeared and were spotted on another Tailiaferro Co tract almost 2 miles away.  The same deer returned to our neck of the woods after the season and stayed all off-season.  Hopefully I can catch 'em before they high tail it to one of yall!


----------



## hunter eric

coyotes everywhere!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Heading out in a few minutes!!!

Should be some strong pre-rut activity this weekend. Break out the doe in heat drag rags, the rattling horns, etc.

It's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## hunter eric

I am going to Tali next weekend (Thurs, Friday, Sat and Sunday).
Think things will still be going then??
Please provide updates from this weekend.
Wish I was going down today!! I will be hunting in Gordon County this weekend. Probably not alot of rut activity yet in Gordon although I have noticed several scrapes and rubs.
Cant wait till next weekend in Tali! Hope my timing is right and I dont mis out on the big time chasing!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

You will hit the rut perfectly!

I am going down Wed through Sat next week.


----------



## djackson67

Good Luck Guys, i've got to hang at the house this week end, but will make it next week.


----------



## j_seph

Report up guys what's it a doing down that way?


----------



## MTEMPLES77

After four long hunts I seen one doe. No Buck sign seen.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

j_seph said:


> Report up guys what's it a doing down that way?



REAL SLOW!!!

I was a little surprised, expected to see some rut activity.

Heading back Wed.


----------



## dawg

three of us saw very little....one of our guys saw a shooter walking out this am....

this time last year i shot a 120 inch 8 pointer..


----------



## MTEMPLES77

Well I was surprised by the movement also. I hate not to go back this coming weekend but I think I will go to our trophy club in crisp Co. From the talk they seen plenty and killed a big UN sat. Night.


----------



## hunter eric

My friends who hunt there said it was SLOW!
He only saw 1 doe and a small 7 all weekend.
His brother killed a small 8 (whoops)!
I am heading down this Thursday to hunt Friday - Sunday.
I hope things get "moving" by then. This is usually PRIME TIME on his property which has me wondering, what the heck is up??? I hope the possible rain Tue, wed and Thur and the cold snap Friday and Sat kick things into gear! If any of you are down now or early this week please send me updates as to what kind of action you are seeing PLEASE! If things are "heating up" and we have some chaseing i will hunt the plots. If not....i guess i will be in the hardwoods.


----------



## j_seph

I heard tale of a 9 pt taken of our place stay tuned as I'm working on it.


----------



## hunter eric

everyone hunting....keep us posted!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I got a call tonight from a friend who has a farm in the North end of the county. He has seen 9 bucks since Saturday afternoon and the bigger bucks are starting to get in on the chasing. 

IT"S TIME TO GET IN THE WOODS!!!


----------



## hunter eric

Dang it.
I wont be able to get down until mid day Friday!
Hope the chase is still on!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Last year it started around 11-3 and lasted until 11-14. You will be in good shape all weekend.


----------



## djackson67

j_seph said:


> I heard tale of a 9 pt taken of our place stay tuned as I'm working on it.



Off of Twin Bucks?
Tell the tale........


----------



## LonePine

djackson67 said:


> Off of Twin Bucks?
> Tell the tale........



x2


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> Off of Twin Bucks?
> Tell the tale........





Lance45lb said:


> x2


Still trying to get the tale myself


----------



## hunter eric

*What is happening in Tali*

Any updates from Tali?
Heading down Thursday night.
Weather looks to be perfect! Anyone there seeing chasing?


----------



## hunter eric

Bump for info?


----------



## hunter eric

just heard some good reports! I think it will be ON this weekend!!
Perfect weather, perfect moon phase, should be chasing like crazy!


----------



## mastr001

first time hunting taliaferro with a friend,  for all the info looks like the rut will be on.  my question how do the deer react to doe estrous and grunting/rattling in this county.  I know every county is different.  any good info would be great. land is not far from crawfordville.


----------



## hunter eric

mastr001 said:


> first time hunting taliaferro with a friend,  for all the info looks like the rut will be on.  my question how do the deer react to doe estrous and grunting/rattling in this county.  I know every county is different.  any good info would be great. land is not far from crawfordville.



BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was wondering the same thing!
Jeff.........can you answer????


----------



## j_seph

mastr001 said:


> first time hunting taliaferro with a friend, for all the info looks like the rut will be on. my question how do the deer react to doe estrous and grunting/rattling in this county. I know every county is different. any good info would be great. land is not far from crawfordville.


Personaly I have rattled one small buck in in 25yrs down there. I have had a few come in to the can


----------



## Jeff Phillips

mastr001 said:


> first time hunting taliaferro with a friend,  for all the info looks like the rut will be on.  my question how do the deer react to doe estrous and grunting/rattling in this county.  I know every county is different.  any good info would be great. land is not far from crawfordville.



The 2nd buck I killed last year followed a drag rag trail of Golden Estrous and stood there licking the rag!

I have given up rattling in Taliaferro, have not rattled in a buck since the '80's.

I used a grunt call and the can very sparingly. Keep in mind that these deer see very heavy pressure. Lot's of hunters start grunting and canning during bow season so the effectivness is way down.

Find an opening that is surrounded by thick cover and get confortable!


----------



## hunter eric

JEFF (or any other expert of the area)......I am comming down Friday morning to hunt through Sunday. I hunted on the same piece of property last year in early Dec. I hunted in 3 seperate stand locations. Stand 1 - box overlooking a 30' wide x 80 yd long food plot surronded by 7 - 9 ft tall pines (saw alot of doe).
Stand 2 - Hardwoods (kind of thin) where you could see very well (didnt see a deer). Stand 3 - Hardwoods with a small creek with planted pines across the creek (hunted it 2 times with no luck, but beautiful). AGAIN...That was in December after the rut and acorns already gone. By the short description of land at each stand, where would you be sitting THIS WEEKEND looking for a big buck??


----------



## hunter eric

hunter eric said:


> JEFF (or any other expert of the area)......I am comming down Friday morning to hunt through Sunday. I hunted on the same piece of property last year in early Dec. I hunted in 3 seperate stand locations. Stand 1 - box overlooking a 30' wide x 80 yd long food plot surronded by 7 - 9 ft tall pines (saw alot of doe).
> Stand 2 - Hardwoods (kind of thin) where you could see very well (didnt see a deer). Stand 3 - Hardwoods with a small creek with planted pines across the creek (hunted it 2 times with no luck, but beautiful). AGAIN...That was in December after the rut and acorns already gone. By the short description of land at each stand, where would you be sitting THIS WEEKEND looking for a big buck??



Bump


----------



## j_seph

If it were me I would be on that foodplot way before daylight if the does are hitting it hard.


----------



## hunter eric

j_seph said:


> If it were me I would be on that foodplot way before daylight if the does are hitting it hard.



Thanks J BUT.....I have not been down this early in the year. Are the deer there in the hardwoods eating acorns this time of year or are they hitting the plots?


----------



## j_seph

hunter eric said:


> Thanks J BUT.....I have not been down this early in the year. Are the deer there in the hardwoods eating acorns this time of year or are they hitting the plots?


 What few hardwoods we have from my understanding there are very few acorns. We were covered last year but not this year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Our acorns are real scarce too!

Find the does and the bucks will find you...


----------



## djackson67

Well, i didn't think i'd be able to get down this week end, but my Lovely wife is fired up to go. i've been hunting/scouting for 2 years for her and my 2 boys to get their first down there. i've passed up several shooter bucks and Doe after Doe, in hopes they'd have that opportunity. My oldest got a spike last year while sitting with my Nephew, So It's time for her to put one on the ground and she deserves it.
wish her (crossbow1) good luck,  we'll only get to hunt Saturday. so hopefully Sunday, we'll be back on here posting pics.


----------



## LonePine

I'm heading out to Ace's farm tonight after work for a long weekend.  My brother and Wooda008 are heading out tomorrow night so we should a few stands covered.  Everything is looking perfect for the weekend and hopefully the bucks will be chasing wide open.  Good luck to everybody and I hope to see some nice buck pictures on Monday.


----------



## hunter eric

I'm heading out first thing in the morning (son has bball pract tonight). Will be hunting around Crawfordville Friday afternoon - Sunday! From what I am reading here  and from Greene / Hancock, everything seems to be set for the "perfect" weekend!
Good luck to all! Post pics and give updates!


----------



## j_seph

Here's the 9pt from Twinbuck last Saturday morning.


----------



## djackson67

what type of pics are those. cause i can't view them on here.
PM sent


----------



## hunter eric

What's the latest from Tali?


----------



## djackson67

hunter eric said:


> What's the latest from Tali?



the latest? well, everyone else is probably down there and you and i are the only ones not! 
time to leave man. good luck.


----------



## Ace1313

Good luck guys hope you all see deer!  Joe that looks like a buck my brother got on camera before the season over there.  Nice deer big healthy body on him.


----------



## j_seph

Ace1313 said:


> Good luck guys hope you all see deer! Joe that looks like a buck my brother got on camera before the season over there. Nice deer big healthy body on him.


 Could be, he was shot right there at the water tank. I guess some would not consider him a QDM deer but he was in the 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 year range. It's amazing how only a few of those deer down there get those huge racks at 4 1/2 and others do not like my 9 from last year that was 5 1/2


----------



## j_seph

Here's a couple from the deer cooler last Saturday


----------



## LonePine

The wind is blowing like heck out of the NW. Hopefully it will die down over night. Headed out to the stand here shortly.


----------



## j_seph

Alright lance I got ur back over here now running him this way


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> Alright lance I got ur back over here now running him this way



You got it Joe. I've been in the stand since 2pm so when you hear me shoot the big boy here in a little bit that should run all the other deer your way.


----------



## wooda008

I cant wait to get out of work!!! The 6pm quitting time really gets to me some times, just wish I could be out the door by now.  Anyway, I'm heading to C-ville tonight with Lance's brother.  Wish Ace was with us but they are going for the big win this weekend in football. 

I'm gonna hunt a couple of places where there have been rub lines in the past.  I just hope one of the bucks that we were getting pictures of all summer is still hanging around.

I will be using some doe estrus and will probably hold off on the calling because as previously mentioned here, the hunting pressure is too high out in Taliaferro for calling to be very effective.  The deer pretty much assume it is a person calling if any rattling is happening in my opinion.  With that said, I called in a 9pt that I killed three years ago during the mussel loader weekend -grunt call.

BTW, I definitely got trail cam pics of that 9pt that was killed at Twin Buck.  I will look for them and post if I can find.


----------



## j_seph

I heard u shoot now come on with pics


----------



## LonePine

j_seph said:


> I heard u shoot now come on with pics



Hold on Joe, I'll have to get a camera with a wide angle lens, he's that big. Not me shooting, I think that shot was from the dairy guys, maybe they are running deer to both of us.


----------



## j_seph

Not a deer seen period on club


----------



## mastr001

*processor*

Is there a processor that takes donated deer for the hungry around crawfordville?


----------



## LonePine

I had a forkhorn 4 pointer come into the foodplot at 5:30 and a doe come out at 6:40. I was hoping the big boy was behind the doe but he never showed.


----------



## j_seph

The  RUT is on and that's all I'm saying for now.


----------



## wooda008

Congrats Joe!!


----------



## j_seph

Well I sat on the powerline this morning, sometime between 8:00 and 8:30 I seen a deer step out at about 250 yards. I put the scope on it and could see horns. I bout blew my grunt call up trying to get loud enough for him to hear me. When he looked my way I could see fairly good G2's. He turned and walked into a strip of pines about 50 yds wide that ran between the powerline and a helicopter pad which like a 2-3 acre field. I climbed down and headed to the helicopter pad and as I walked into the edge it was only a second or two he stepped out of the pines into it at 40 yards. He had that hazey look to his eyes and looked straight at me (we were both in the wide open). I raised the gun and tryed to shoot but forgot to take the safety off. I said something out loud and he looked at me again and kept slowly walking the way he was headed.(his lustful mistake) Sorry for the tounge I tucked it in but he was still loose jawed.


----------



## dawg

four of us hunted thurs pm thru mid day today.....very few deer seen....heard very few shots around us as well!

we are all scratching our heads....good luck.


----------



## mschw04

I didn't see anything last night or this morning.   Brrrr.  Thermometer was showing 24 degrees this morning.


----------



## GarrettD

only saw one deer all weekend 
which was a little 4pt. I did hear some deer running on the hill behind me this morning just couldnt see them..my dad an brother saw one small buck an and jumped up a few does doe. Didnt see any chasing or anything. 

would about yall?


----------



## dylankd22

No chasing at all.


----------



## wooda008

Definitely rut activity in our neck of the woods.  Just wish I could hunt all week!!! I'm headed back out next weekend.

Saturday night i put out buck bomb and tarsals off a buck I killed in Cherokee last Sunday.  Had a momma doe and baby come out in plot about 6:15 then after they are out for a few minutes a 6 pointer comes out and runs the does out of the plot.  The 6pt wanders around the plot trying to find the hot doe till dark.  

This morning Lance shot a deer while he and his brother Reid were walking back to the house, great meat!

Tonight, I didn't see anything but Reid shot at a nice 8pt but unfortnately missed.  He called it in with a grunt call.  

Good weekend of hunting for us, roughly 20 deer seen, one taken and one missed.


----------



## hunter eric

Bad weekend!
5 people hunting and all we saw were a couple of does, and 3 of us seen the same small 7 pt buck but he was not a shooter.
I would have thought that this would have been THE WEEKEND but....that shows you what I know!


----------



## j_seph

hunter eric said:


> Bad weekend!
> 5 people hunting and all we saw were a couple of does, and 3 of us seen the same small 7 pt buck but he was not a shooter.
> I would have thought that this would have been THE WEEKEND but....that shows you what I know!


 It was the weekend for me!


----------



## djackson67

That shot at 5:14 Friday afternoon came from the dairy i guess, real close to Twinbucks property line, i thought it was you. I only saw 1 Doe Saturday Morning, she was relaxed and fed for an hour or more, 
wish some of of the dairy guys was on here so we could get a look at what they're shooting.
can't view your pics Joe, but will when i get home, Congradts.


----------



## djackson67

That's a nice'n Joe.


----------



## hunter eric

I took my son to Tali this weekend. He was hunting for the first time (he is 10). Almost know deer movement. We did mis the chance for him to take his first deer.
Saturday afternoon we were hunting a box stand (made to hold 1 hunter) which looked down a dirt road about 150 yards (pines on both sides). There is 1 office chair in the box so he was sitting in my lap. After 3 hours he wanted to get up for a minute and sit in the floor of the box beside me because his butt and legs were hurting.
He was in the floor for about 5 minutes when a big body 7 pt came out about 40 yards on our left. I said, "here's your buck...get up".
As he tried to get up his foot hit the side of the box and the deer staired right at me! I told my son to freeze. The deer didnt run....just looked at me for at least a minute. After the deer finally put his head back down to sniff the doe pee that we had put out I told my son to get up! By the time my son got back into my lap and picked his gun up the buck had casually walked across the road into the pines. We never got to take a shot! It's a shame because it would have been a GREAT first deer! 40 yds and broadside.


----------



## djackson67

*week hunt*

anyone hunting through the week? wish i could be down there, but messed my vacation up in the spring.
won't happen next year for sure.


----------



## Ace1313

Would love to be down there! We have our last regular season football game this week.  We win we are outright SAC Champions and make the national playoffs.  I really hope my brother gets out there a bust one in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ace1313

Any news from the Taliaferro Woods?


----------



## djackson67

slow per 2 of our members down there this week.
Nanny Doe, Sunday afternoon, and  young doe taken Monday am. 
only 3 doe total for year on our place.


----------



## j_seph

djackson67 said:


> slow per 2 of our members down there this week.
> Nanny Doe, Sunday afternoon, and young doe taken Monday am.
> only 3 doe total for year on our place.


Sounds like it's time to quit shooting all the does!


----------



## wooda008

I'm heading out tonight. Taken my wife and boy with me.  Unfortunately he is too young to go to the woods but he is getting an early dose of the hunting bug.  

I'm gonna assume that the rut has slowed a little this week with the warmer temps and if it will cool off then some activity should be seen this weekend.  I think the mornings should be nice and cold.

If it don't happen this weekend then I assume its not gonna happen out there for me this year.  After these couple of weeks of hard hunting by folks the deer like to disappear for late season.  

I'm pumped about being on a club down in south-west Georgia where the rut hits in December, let's me do the whole thing over again assuming I'm not tagged out.


----------



## dylankd22

Saw a few little bucks chasing this morning.


----------



## GarrettD

just wondering whats going on down there. couldnt make it this weekend. what all did yall see this weekend? Any rut activity? Schould be goin down next weekend. And the weekend of thanksgiving.  Do yall think there will still be any ruttin goin on next weekend


----------



## CivilWolf

One of our members shot a doe on Friday morning.  We noticed that she had a milk sack but just assumed she had a fawn running around.  Wrong.

She had two small fawns inside her.  I would guess she was bred back in October.  Rut is over for us.


----------



## Ace1313

Good Luck to everyone the rest of the season down there.  If I get to hunt at all it will be the first weekend of Dec.  Let's hope I will not get to go.  My brother saw three does this weekend and that was it.


----------



## dawg

wierd rut this year!

one of our members shot a 120 inch 8 pointer.....hocks barely stained....we have just started seeing scrapes...

any thoughts on the rut?


----------



## GarrettD

yea it has been a weird rut. i saw a spike that was chasing a doe the second weekend of the season but thats it. maybe it hasent started yet . but it usually is already over down there by now but ya never no. headed down the next two weekends hopefully there will be some deer seen


----------



## dylankd22

Late rut all the way, Not many good deer in the taxidermy. There was three nice bucks in last weekend. There will be tons when the ruts on. Cant wait, its not over at all!


----------



## dawg

Hopefully Jeff Phillips can chime in....He seems to know our county as good as anyone...

Jeff...Little help????

we appreciate it.


----------



## GarrettD

jeffs out hunting in the midwest somewhere i think. theres a thread on hear somewhere about it.


----------



## GarrettD

dylankd22 said:


> Late rut all the way, Not many good deer in the taxidermy. There was three nice bucks in last weekend. There will be tons when the ruts on. Cant wait, its not over at all!



Yea man thats what kinda what i was thinking. Hopefully were right.  Goin to be down this weekend an next, maybe there will be some ruttin goin on


----------



## dylankd22

Where do you hunt at?


----------



## GarrettD

dylankd22 said:


> Where do you hunt at?



outside of crawfordville about 8 or so miles on hillman road...you anywhere near there?


----------



## dylankd22

Not sure where that is, we hunt in sharon. About a mile from pittmans if you know where thats at.


----------



## GarrettD

yeah i no where its at it aint to far. i hope there will be some chasing this weekend


----------



## Ace1313

Good luck guys looking forward to seeing you post up some pictures of some bruisers.


----------



## hunter eric

imo....the rut happened EARLY this year and has ended.
Usually 1st week of Nov where we hunt. almost no bucks seen last 2 weeks. Had several nice ones killed first week of gun season.


----------



## dawg

hunter,

what part of teh county do you hunt....

we had a few members see some cruising last weekend and a member took a 120 inch 8 pt with his bow and he was just starting to show signs of rutting...just seems wierd...

last year I shot an 8 pointer the day before Halloween and he was ready to rock and roll.

good luck...hope to see some action this weekend.


----------



## GarrettD

dawg said:


> hunter,
> 
> what part of teh county do you hunt....
> 
> we had a few members see some cruising last weekend and a member took a 120 inch 8 pt with his bow and he was just starting to show signs of rutting...just seems wierd...
> 
> last year I shot an 8 pointer the day before Halloween and he was ready to rock and roll.
> 
> good luck...hope to see some action this weekend.




Dawg where you hunting at...hopefully its near us cause we havent really seen any rut activity either. didnt go this past weekend so i dont no whats goin on.  So you think it may just be starting? Hopefully your right, ill be downt the next two weekends so hopefully somethings goin on


----------



## dawg

close to 22 and 44...what about you?


----------



## hunter eric

go by heavys bbq, take a left.


----------



## Ace1313

Seen some nice deer crossing the road right there.  I am sure the rut is over but it does not mean you shouldn't hunt now.  The bucks will be out looking for the last does not bred earlier this year.  I killed my second biggest buck down there 2 yrs ago today.  Good luck with the hunting.  I cannot wait to get down to the farm and check it out probably be first of the year if I make it.  Come Dec. and I am headed to SW GA to kill a monster during the rut.


----------



## GarrettD

dawg said:


> close to 22 and 44...what about you?




about 8 miles outside of crawfordville on hillman road...if you no where that is?


----------



## 404

hunter eric going south passed heaveys bbq ur on the left. about how far passed heaveys r yall thats the way we go to our hunting land


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> Seen some nice deer crossing the road right there.  I am sure the rut is over but it does not mean you shouldn't hunt now.  The bucks will be out looking for the last does not bred earlier this year.  I killed my second biggest buck down there 2 yrs ago today.  Good luck with the hunting.  I cannot wait to get down to the farm and check it out probably be first of the year if I make it.  Come Dec. and I am headed to SW GA to kill a monster during the rut.



I may be wrong, but i think different and the actual RUT is the next 2 weeks.
i beleive what every one is seeing is 2 things, 1- the natural prerut activity that happens every year and of coarse it gets us excited so everyone screams the rut is on just because they're seeing more buck activity, 
Bachelor groups seperate, the doe run off the button heads, scrapes rubs, and the Buck start hanging close to the doe and or is in search for one to be there when she is ready, this all happens down there late Oct, which is a great time to hunt.
now the second thing that happens, is we start using the doe in heat products, make our mock scrapes and it does in a sense get the bucks riled up, but i think it's the young ones that don't know any better.
so, with that in mind, if ya can make it, get down there the next 2 weeks, because the ole wize bucks are there, and about to get stupid. good luck.


----------



## hunter eric

go about 1/2 miles pass heavy's and turn left. go about 1/2 mile driveway to house on right.


----------



## kasey

Ace1313 said:


> Seen some nice deer crossing the road right there.  I am sure the rut is over but it does not mean you shouldn't hunt now.  The bucks will be out looking for the last does not bred earlier this year.  I killed my second biggest buck down there 2 yrs ago today.  Good luck with the hunting.  I cannot wait to get down to the farm and check it out probably be first of the year if I make it.  Come Dec. and I am headed to SW GA to kill a monster during the rut.



i think it is ridiculous that some people think that there is a specific date that the "rut" starts and stops on a particuar day of the year.  I have been hunting in crawfordville for 25years and have seen buck running does in bow season all the way through december.  Good luck to everyone and dont get discouraged by people telling you the "rut" is over


----------



## djackson67

kasey said:


> i think it is ridiculous that some people think that there is a specific date that the "rut" starts and stops on a particuar day of the year.  I have been hunting in crawfordville for 25years and have seen buck running does in bow season all the way through december.  Good luck to everyone and dont get discouraged by people telling you the "rut" is over



Yup! can't shoot it if ya ain't in the woods.


----------



## Ace1313

I am going off of 6 years worth of observations at my property.  I could be wrong but we keep detailed records and normally by the 15 it is over at my place.  Not saying that they won't run a hot doe any time of the year but not full blown rut.


----------



## hunter eric

Yep! Where i hunt there are 25 years worth of records with every kill / date / time and rut info and almost like clockwork......it is the last week of Oct thru first week to 2 weeks of Nov but ALWAYS over by 3rd week of Nov.
Not to say that nice deer were not taken later, but rutting period was over by now!


----------



## Ace1313

hunter eric said:


> Yep! Where i hunt there are 25 years worth of records with every kill / date / time and rut info and almost like clockwork......it is the last week of Oct thru first week to 2 weeks of Nov but ALWAYS over by 3rd week of Nov.
> Not to say that nice deer were not taken later, but rutting period was over by now!



Exactly what my records show along with the knowledge of several buddies who have hunted down there for the last 30 yrs.  Their all time favorite day is Oct. 31 mine is anytime the last week of Oct.


----------



## wooda008

I've never seen a mature buck in Taliaferro Co. anyway so I don't really care anymore about when the "RUT" is- I figure that I'm hunting just to see a doe or small buck because I don't shoot either out there.  The picture earlier in this post of the deer cooler stacked up with does pretty much sums up what happens out there.  Everyone shoots does up and the mature bucks stay nocturnal because of all the shots/hunting pressure.  I know that Jeff Phillips has killed some mature bucks out in Taliaferro but he is obviously a much better hunter than me.  I need easy deer to hunt, not these wily critters that inhabit our neck of the woods.

Anyway, I don't care about the rut because it's never paid off for me anyway.  I'll just keep with the mindset that a successful hunt in Taliaferro Co is just seeing a glimpse of a deer.  If you see more than one deer in a weekend amongst 4 hunters then the flood gates really opened up for you and you should be thankful for a great weekend of hunting.

I love my brother's land and we have had a lot of fun out there over the past 5-6 years but after seeing how good hunting can be in other parts of the state I'd have to say that Taliaferro is about a 2 out of 10 for good hunting.  

We have been seeing a lot of turkeys this year so maybe I can get one of them as a trophy, but as far as a big buck trophy goes, I've pretty much written it off and figure it will not happen out there.  May kill a few 3.5yr old deer but never gonna even see a real masher- too much pressure and they stay nocturnal.


----------



## wooda008

Forgot to give Joe and Ace props on putting down Taliaferro Mashers.  Congrats to anyone else as well who has managed to take a mature buck in this county.  I am just tore up about it all after my hunts out there without ever seeing a true Beast.  Ive wasted a lot of time and gas going out there not only during hunting season but in the off season with food plots as well- it really makes me question my sanity some times.  I am thinking about planting some chufa for turkeys but I may give up on the whole deer food plot business because it is quickly becoming apparent that it don't do squat to up the big buck sightings.  Just venting guys- I swear I'm not always this sour but like I said, I'm tore up about a bunch of trips without so much as a glimpse at a mature buck.

By the way, congrats to Jeff on the buck kill in mid-west! I was keeping up with the post and it has been awesome!


----------



## GarrettD

well it was a pretty good weekend over all. Saturday morning i seen 9 deer a 4pt..3pt..and one other buck that looked nice but he was running, the rest were does.  One guy that hunts with us him an his son saw a 3pt chasing 3 does and his son also got his first deer that a morning, a doe.  
Saturday afternoon i shot a decent 7pt, im only 16 and to me its nice its only my 3rd deer, 2nd buck so im happy with him.  
This morning there were a few does seen. So overall a good weekend for us

Would about yall?


----------



## GarrettD

it was really quite this weekend i didnt even hear 10 shots all weekend but thats not a bad thing.  But i dont think many people were down this weekend though. Ohh yeah and that buck i shot didnt have any sign of ruttin his glands were even stained?


----------



## Ace1313

Nice job Garrett! Be proud of whatever you shoot.  If it is only your third deer done worry what others say.  Heck I was killing spikes on my third deer.  Keep us posted on how the Thanksgiving hunt goes.


----------



## GarrettD




----------



## GarrettD

GarrettD said:


> View attachment 569719




well i got to say this is a pretty dumb deer i saw him 10 minutes before dark , and i had to stand up and shoot so i was free handed and i was already shaking by this time.  so i shot and missed and he just stood there and than kept walking towards me so i shot again free handed through some brush and missed again but he kept walking towards me so now i could us a rest at about 50yrds i shot again and dropped him finally...guess it was just my day im very lucky to have him after all that.  I no he aint huge but im 16 an hes my 3rd deer or 2nd buck so im happy with him


----------



## buck1357024

i know what u mean man


----------



## dawg

heard a lot of shots sat afternoon (16)....

we have 300 acres...nothin shot this year but 1 buck 120 inch 8 with a bow.

lots of bucks on the trail cams as of late night some small,few 130 inchs....hunting climbers....planted food plots....letting small deer walk..crazy season!


did i say tough year!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My attention has been elsewhere as mentioned in an earlier post. But the "Peak of the Rut" is over and done in Taliferro. There can be some does come into estorus from Mid Oct. to Mid Dec., but the primary peak is done.

The lull between the 1st 10 days of Nov. and the weekend after Thanksgiving are always slow. It will really slow down the 2nd week of Dec.!

From this coming weekend through the 1st week of Dec. we will see the secondary rut. Not as strong, young does mostly, but when you get on a hot one it can be great!

I will be hunting a couple of properties in Cherokee. My son has not gotten to hunt this year due to responsibilities at school and we are going to get him a couple. The rut is really getting fired up there and I can sleep at home!

Main thing to remember, you can't kill em if you ain't there


----------



## captain zeke

*Buck killed*







killed Nov 12 Friday on our  club at 22  and lynnville rd


----------



## dawg

Nice buck!

Jeff...thanks for chiming in we missed you as you are the deer master!

how was the midwest?

Hope everyone has a great Holiday..........

good luck hunting!!!!!


----------



## GarrettD

Any of yall headed out this weekend?


----------



## Ace1313

Nope will be headed down to Albany to play Albany St in the second round of the DII playoffs.  We win this one South Region Championship next week.


----------



## GarrettD

Ace1313 said:


> Nope will be headed down to Albany to play Albany St in the second round of the DII playoffs.  We win this one South Region Championship next week.




Thats awsome man.  Good luck!


----------



## Ace1313

Lost a heartbreaker this weekend 30-28.  Will be at the farm this Friday nite thru the weekend, bring along a couple of my NC buddies trying to get one a first deer and hopefully enjoy camp life.


----------



## LonePine

Ace1313 said:


> Lost a heartbreaker this weekend 30-28.  Will be at the farm this Friday nite thru the weekend, bring along a couple of my NC buddies trying to get one a first deer and hopefully enjoy camp life.



Good luck this weekend.  Hope yall put the slam on one.  I wanna see some buck pictures on Monday


----------



## dawg

some cold days gents....good luck!


----------



## GarrettD

well im headed down to crawfordville now, but cant go hunting got to go to a family reunion.  I dont no the next time ill get down there.  it probualy wont be till around christmas or so.
Good luck to all yall!


----------



## Ace1313

Well the weekend was a great sucess.  My buddy who had never killed a deer killed a spike on Saturday night.  We saw a total of 9 deer Saturday with most of the sightings taking place in the morning.  We did see a 6pt as well Saturday morning just could not get the shot down.  My buddy also saw a doe and two fawn Sunday morning.  My other friend was skunked this time but is pumped about the 5 annual Hunting trip next year.  I did find some nice buck sign and one scrape that had been freshened sometime Sat. morning.  The spike that was killed had a belly was full of water oak acorns so if you have trees on your property it would be worth checking them out.


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> Well the weekend was a great sucess.  My buddy who had never killed a deer killed a spike on Saturday night.  We saw a total of 9 deer Saturday with most of the sightings taking place in the morning.  We did see a 6pt as well Saturday morning just could not get the shot down.  My buddy also saw a doe and two fawn Sunday morning.  My other friend was skunked this time but is pumped about the 5 annual Hunting trip next year.  I did find some nice buck sign and one scrape that had been freshened sometime Sat. morning.  The spike that was killed had a belly was full of water oak acorns so if you have trees on your property it would be worth checking them out.



thought you guys were QDM, or was it a huge 6?. congradts on the spike for a first deer though.


----------



## Ace1313

I am QDM but for a first deer for someone I am "brown it's down." i do whatever it takes for  who ever and comes out hunting for the first time to make it enjoyable and pressure free as possible. I just want them to kill a deer.  I know how I felt when I killed my first.


----------



## Ace1313

One more thing. My buddy that killed his first deer went out and bought his own rifle and gear yesterday. He is also going on a quail hunt this week and a deer hunt next week. His wife my never talk to me again but I am proud I could get someone started down the path. 

I will probably hunt Friday morning and then head to Early County the big boys are starting to walk down there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I'll be down Friday evening through Saturday afternoon. The club has had a bit of a rest so maybe the deer will be out during shooting light.


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'll be down Friday evening through Saturday afternoon. The club has had a bit of a rest so maybe the deer will be out during shooting light.



Seemed to be the ticket on my place last weekend.  Most of the shot were Saturday morning and I think I counted 9. They tended to shoot in groups at 15 mins past the hour.  Jeff, headed to the best water oaks you got and you will see deer.  Most of the deer on my place just were moving through the plots not really feeding.


----------



## LonePine

Ace1313 said:


> His wife my never talk to me again but I am proud I could get someone started down the path.



 Good job buddy.  I'm pumped he was able to put his first on the ground and now he's got bit by the bug.  You never know his wife may love you for getting him out of the house


----------



## djackson67

Ace1313 said:


> I am QDM but for a first deer for someone I am "brown it's down." i do whatever it takes for  who ever and comes out hunting for the first time to make it enjoyable and pressure free as possible. I just want them to kill a deer.  I know how I felt when I killed my first.



wasn't knocking the spike, on the first deer, we're the same, i was questioning the 6 that i thought you said couldn't get a shot on. was just wondering if it was a big 6,


----------



## Ace1313

Nah it was a 1.5 year old and he came out first we tried to get him but it didn't work.


----------



## LonePine

djackson67 said:


> wasn't knocking the spike, on the first deer, we're the same, i was questioning the 6 that i thought you said couldn't get a shot on. was just wondering if it was a big 6,



The 6 was was going to be the guy's 1st deer (same guy that ended up killing the spike later in the weekend)


----------



## Ace1313

Will be at the farm in about 12 hrs.  Going to hop in the stand for a long morning sit then hit the road down to Early.


----------



## maximusmagee

Howdy folks.  Just noticed this thread.  Wanted to say hello.  Myself, father and a bunch of other buds also hunt in Taliaferro County.

Been a very interesting season.  Seems like the activity is way down since thanksgiving.  

Anyways, we hunt on the south side of I-20.  Wanted to see how many fellow Taliaferro hunters are north or south side of I-20 and how their seasons were going?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We are north of 20 and have had a tough season. Herd is way down and lots of does still being shot around us.


----------



## maximusmagee

I wish I could say I knew what it was like before the herd was down but I've only been hunting for about 5 years now.  Some of the members that have been there a while do talk of the day that you'd be guaranteed to see deer every time you went out but it's just not the case now.

Since I've hunted here in Taliaferro each season has been about the same.  We generally see deer earlier in the season (albeit not a whole lot) and as the season progresses things really slow down.

One thing that will help us hopefully is the property is being cut for pulp.  Rather than clear cut, they are cutting 30 foot wide strips through our woods (some of which were so thick you couldn't see 10 yards in)..  I have higher hopes for next year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

6 of us hunter today. Plots and water oak stands.

1 button buck seen.

I saw some fresh worked scrapes, but zero deer.


----------



## LonePine

How are things looking out there boys? Usually this time of year you are lucky to see a deer. I'm going to try and get out there next Saturday afternoon and get in one last hunt of the year.


----------



## Ace1313

Hunted Friday morning and saw 3 does in my big plot at 915 am. Hunted Early Friday evening thru Sunday morning seen 25 deer 5 spikes, 2 8pts one of which was 3 year old, 2 7pts, 6pt, and a 4pt. Along with does. Had a hot doe come in Sunday morning but only had a 1.5 8pt behind her headed back down Wednesday they should be wide open.


----------



## wooda008

I'm thinking about packing up and joining Lance down at Ace's farm.  I figure no one has been shooting on the farm except that spike so maybe the deer will come out. As much as I want to kill a doe for meat I feel like I shouldnt because I'm sure that other hunters out there I have killed the crap out of them and basically shot enough for them and me and Ace and Lance and everyone else.  Who the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- can honestly consume 10 deer in a year?? Who the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- has a freezer that big??? I don't have the resources to buy gas and plant food plots in a place like this. I try to do everything I can to support a healthy herd only to be shut out 2 years straight while everyone else is "successful" by shooting every doe they see or small buck.   I'm seriously considering hanging up the ole hunting boots because I have got a wife and a little boy now and I can't justify my habit if I'm never coming home with anything.

With that said, I am thinking about giving it one more try this year- I may have to join the Taliaferro Co. extermination club and kill me a doe.


----------



## LonePine

Had my last hunt of the year out at Ace's farm this past weekend.  Me, Wooda008 and Ace1313 hunted Saturday night and Sunday morning.  Hunted a food plot and saw 5 does on Saturday evening.  Hunted a cutover on Sunday morning in perfect weather and saw a young 6 or 8 pointer and 2 Coyotes.  Let the young buck walk and couldn't get a good shot on the yotes.  It was a good weekend overall and I'll be after them again next year.


----------



## djackson67

wooda008 said:


> I'm thinking about packing up and joining Lance down at Ace's farm.  I figure no one has been shooting on the farm except that spike so maybe the deer will come out. As much as I want to kill a doe for meat I feel like I shouldnt because I'm sure that other hunters out there I have killed the crap out of them and basically shot enough for them and me and Ace and Lance and everyone else.  Who the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- can honestly consume 10 deer in a year?? Who the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- has a freezer that big??? I don't have the resources to buy gas and plant food plots in a place like this. I try to do everything I can to support a healthy herd only to be shut out 2 years straight while everyone else is "successful" by shooting every doe they see or small buck.   I'm seriously considering hanging up the ole hunting boots because I have got a wife and a little boy now and I can't justify my habit if I'm never coming home with anything.
> 
> With that said, I am thinking about giving it one more try this year- I may have to join the Taliaferro Co. extermination club and kill me a doe.


I kind of feel your pain man- but that's hunting.
i think most of the deer population drop down there are the yotes more than the hunters, although, i think the dairy guys take the "brown it's down route". we don't. 
 i've hunted down there for 3 years now and have yet to drop one, seen alot and have passed up alot, both Doe and borderline shooter 115's . at 650$ due's @ 3 years, gas, food, etc, my first i do drop will be around a $2400. deer. That's hunting and sometimes how it goes.
we have a little over 850 Acres, and only 3 doe have come off of it this year for the meat. i have another place to hunt for meat, but some of the guys down don't, and i can't blame them for wanting meat in the freezer.
i will have to say, i miss the old times, when GA had doe days, and 5 was the limit for the year.


----------



## LonePine

djackson67 said:


> i think most of the deer population drop down there are the yotes more than the hunters. i will have to say, i miss the old times, when GA had doe days, and 5 was the limit for the year.



I think it is a combination of both.  We were talking this past weekend and I think we want to try some trapping and hunting this off-season to thin out some of the stinkin yotes. 

The majority of large huntable tracts of land in the Piedmont have been split up into hunting clubs.  Each one of those clubs has 10-15 guys who all want to kill a few deer a year for the freezer(which I support and they have every right to do). It doesn't take long to run down the population of a whole region like this.  High hunter density and a declining deer population mean that something has to change to better manage the herd. 

Ideally I think the State should be divided into several different "management zones" based on land use and deer population.  Thats asking alot so in the meantime I'm all in favor of lowering the limit statewide and bringing back doe days.  Starting last year we've mostly held off shooting does on the property and this year has been an improvement of the past few for deer sightings. It still isn't what it once was or what it should be but it's getting better.  Now, if we could only figure out a way to make those big bucks come out in the daylight we would be set.


----------



## GarrettD

Headed down today for the last hunt of the season.  Goin to hunt this afternoon and all day tomorrow.  Its usually slow this time of year but you never no.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Sam and I are headed down and Shawn will be there tomorrow. Report back in Friday or so.


----------



## GarrettD

well we hunted tuesday afternoon and saw nothing. This morning i saw a glimpse of one but that was it, and nothing this afternoon.  
This morning my brother an dad saw three does, my brother shot an missed one, but it was still fun.
Cant wait till next year!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

We had a couple of great hunts for this time of year!

The deer are in "Need to Feed" mode and are coming into the plots late.

I passed 9 does and fawns since Tuesday evening, Shawn saw a couple of young bucks batchlored up with a busted 3 1/2 year old buck.

Sam got his 1st hunting on his own! He chose the stand, hunted it by himself, made the shot, and while we were in the thick stuff trying to find a blood trail found the deer. I was mighty proud of him! She weighed 115# by the camp scale and had the long nose of an old doe.


----------



## j_seph

Good deal Jeffro, I was in the mtns today huffing and puffing


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Man I hope it was downhill to the truck!


----------



## LonePine

Jeff - Congrats to Sam! Thats a great looking Nanny doe.  Sounds like yall have had a great couple of days.

Joe - Thats one heck of a lot of pork.  Congrats on the pig and let me know next time that you are going and need some help with a drag.


----------



## j_seph

Well folks it has been real. As some know I have been a member of my club since I was 12 years old for 26 years. That place was sort of me and my dads thing and he hasn't been able to hunt in about 9 years now. It just ain't the same as it once was. I will still lease a 100 acre tract down there and hunt it some. Hope all you guys continue to do well and maybe one day the population will come back. I don't know how long I'll be leasing this tract, we shall see.


----------



## Ace1313

Jeff Glad Sam got him a great doe!

Joe You will be welcomed around my fire as long as I owe the farm. I


----------

